# strange sheep/goat question



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2011)

This may be a really dumb question...but if you have sheep and goats together, is it possible for them to breed?  Wondering what a cross of the two would be like?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 30, 2011)

Very rarely will the fetus ever make it to term.  They can attempt to breed each other, which may cause issues (like missing a heat or being temporarily bred).  I separate mine during breeding season, because it just isn't great to have a buck bothering a ram who is trying to breed a ewe or vice versa.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Aggie...I don't own goats, only sheep...and it was a strange question...LOL...I appreciate your reply...ahhh, the things my mind ponders on.  Our neighbour has goats and sheep together and I wondered if I should look for some strange mutant babies this spring


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 1, 2011)

I had two Cashmere does in with my Scottish Blackface rams......I had to put the two does in with my boys....they were too aggressive with my ewes.......I witnessed several breeding encounters between the rams and the goats....but never anything came from it.....the goats are now sold and the rams really haven't missed them.


----------

